# Eclipse Methoden einklappen



## O2016 (25. Feb 2019)

Hallo,

wie kann ich in Eclipse alle Methoden einklappen, also aus dem Minus ein Plus machen.

Mit STRG+* klappe ich es aus.


----------



## Robat (25. Feb 2019)

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1726525/is-there-a-way-to-collapse-all-code-blocks-in-eclipse


----------



## O2016 (25. Feb 2019)

thx


----------



## O2016 (25. Feb 2019)

STRG+SHIFT + * = alle öffnen
STRG+SHIFT + /= all schließen.

Kann unter Window -> Preferences -> Keys geändert werden


----------

